# Flying with my dog



## LuckyD (Apr 21, 2008)

This time next year our family will most likely be moving back to the US. We are going to have to fly over the Atlantic.

I'm already beginning to worry about how the trip will be for our pup. She'll be almost 2 1/2 when we fly. She's never been on a plane before.

Can anyone give me tips and advice on how to make the trip easy for her? She loves her kennel, so at least she'll have that familiar object with her. How do they get a kenneled dog on to the plane? Will she be jostled? Will she be cold? Should I give her a water bottle for the flight or will that just make her wish she could go outside? Should I ask the vet for some drug to ease the anxiety for her? She's not an anxious dog in general, but I don't want to end up with her having a terrible experience and having it change her demeanor. She's such a sweet dog now.

I already know what I need to do for her to take her home as far as health certificate and chip and everything. I'm more worried about making the journey as stress free as possible for her.

Thanks!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Hi Kate! Are you the Kate that I refered to the dog trainer in Kolitzheim, Herr M? If so, great to see you.









I am glad that you have all the health certificate and chip requirements info, so I won't add that here.

Try to not feed Lucky before the flight, so he can have an empty tummy. Water should be stopped 2 hours before you go to the airport, and walk him before you leave for the airport so that he can potty.

Leave nothing in his crate-- no bedding, no toys, etc because you cannot supervise his reactions if he gets anxious. Food and water dishes can clip to the front of the crate on the door, if it's still required.

Try not to worry too much. Lufthansa, for example, is EXCELLENT with dogs. I had Grimm under the plane when I flew in the cabin to germany. He did GREAT-- and the folks at Lufthansa were wonderful with him. I cried when they wheeled his crate away at the start of our trip.. and a crew member hugged me and soothed me, detailing everything that would happen to Grimm and his crate from there on.







They are very careful with dogs. If there is ever an extended, unexpected wait, they will offer water, will check on the dogs individually, etc.

Try not to worry. Lucky will be his waggy, happy, sweet self when you get off the plane. Take deep breaths! This will go okay.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Patti is so correct, When I few to Germany I had a small dog of my sons which I flew from US to Germany and then 2 years later flew him back with me and he was so well taken care of. Pepper never had any ill effects from flying. Try not to worry and follow Patti's instructions. 
Good Luck and safe flying.


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

We have made three trips across the Atlantic with our two babies.

Check with the airlines some have different requirements than others, crate size, water in the crate etc......

Patti is correct in not feeding them before the flight, usually I give them their morning meal at 10am, our flight is usually at 7pm. They will do much better with an empty stomach. I do give them some treats at the airport to keep them relaxed.

Do not give them any sedatives. Most airlines will not accept sedated dogs. They also need to be able to brace themselves for take off and landing.

Again check with the airline but most of them have a separate compartment for animals which is temperature controlled and is lighted.

Do not worry too much, it never seems to have any ill effects on my babies. They are just delighted to see us on the other side!!

Good luck.


----------



## LuckyD (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the support and advice everyone! 

I'm glad to hear the advice about not medicating her. Also, it's good to know not to feed her too soon before the flight. That makes good sense. I hope we fly a pet friendly airline. I have a brochure from "Pet Air" but they are really pricey and we wouldn't be able to be on the same flight, which we very much prefer. I'm happy to hear Lufthansa is pet friendly since it's very likely we'll fly with them. 

And yes, Patti, it's ME! Next May, we'll most likely be reassigned and looking for a new home. The good part for Lucky is that high quality pet food will be easier to find, but I know she'll miss the rolling green hills and wide open fields of Germany. It's such a great country to be a dog owner. 

Thanks again! Any other tips are welcome and appreciated!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm glad I stumbled upon this thread because one day Meesha will need to be flown back to the states with us as well. I'm so NERVOUS! She's such an antsy, loud dog I'm afraid they would think she's too insane to fly lol. When that day comes I'll be posting as well


----------

